# has anyone tried puree in melomel?



## sangwitch (Sep 8, 2006)

Has anyone used any of the purees to make a melomel? If so, any "lessons learned" you care to share? Or is it the same as using fruit all the way?
thanks for any input.


----------



## paubin (Sep 10, 2006)

I haven't personally tryed this but I can't imagine that it would be any different than using them in wines. It will only take a little longer to clear using a puree than using whole fruit or juice.


Pete


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Pete. I didn't think of that, but it's something to keep in mind. I'm really just tossing ideas around in my head right now as I've got five batches of wine going and that's all I have room for. I want to be ready for when some space clears and I can get my first scratch batch going. I really want to make a melomel, but "where to get the fresh blueberries this time of year?", etc. got me thinking about the purees.


----------



## paubin (Sep 11, 2006)

Just use frozen blueberries bro. If your lucky your local super market will have frozen wild blueberries. I have a batch of blueberry melomel bulk ageing right now that I made with frozen wild berries and it smelled great. I used wild flower honey to keep with the wild theme. 


Pete


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2006)

You could even go to a health store and but all natural blueberry juice
or concentrate. I have a blueberry melomel fermenting right now
and I'm a long ways away from drinking it.


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 12, 2006)

What do I need to look for when buying frozen or canned fruit for fermenting? Do I have to be aware of any preservatives?


----------



## masta (Sep 12, 2006)

Potassium Sorbate is bad since it could prevent fermentation if the concentration is high enough.


I made a Melomel with two cans of Red Raspberry Oregon Puree in 5 gals and the amount of very fine lees was unbelievable. I did the primary fermentation then racked to secondary and added the puree. It could have been Red Raspberry itself or the amount I used which caused the huge amount of fines.
I have made a Cherry Wheat beer twiceusing one can of Oregon Cherry Puree to the secondary without any issues and it was excellent and put Sam Adams Cherry Wheat to shame...sorry Jim Koch!


----------



## paubin (Sep 13, 2006)

I've never seen sorbate listed on any frozen fruits here or any preservatives for that matter. I've always had good luck using frozen fruits from the supermarket. Just check ingredeant lists like always.


Pete


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 13, 2006)

masta said:


> I did the primary fermentation then racked to secondary and added the puree.




Masta, can you tap a moment about the theory of adding fruit in the secondary rather than the primary? I haven't come across this yet in my reading. I imagine adding the fruit is going to kickstart the fermentation again, but how does that affect the finished product?


----------



## masta (Sep 13, 2006)

The theory that I read is when making melomel that some of the fruit flavor and aroma can be lost during the vigorous primary fermentation. The purees work well for this technique since the product has beensterilized and will not contaminate the mead with unwanted yeast or bacteria. 


When making the Cherry Wheat beer I have done it is highly recommended to add the puree to the secondary since it foams tremendously. This would be very difficult to control and keep in the bucket if added to the primary since wheat beers ferment rapidly without the added fruit.


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 13, 2006)

Gracias all! 


I think I will try the frozen fruit (and check the ingredients).


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 10, 2010)

Masta! Quick question regarding a statement you made years ago






I have made a Cherry Wheat beer twiceusing one can of Oregon Cherry Puree to the secondary without any issues and it was excellent and put Sam Adams Cherry Wheat to shame...sorry Jim Koch!


What size cans are you using? The large 49 oz cans or the smaller grocery store bought cans?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2010)

You might get Lucky and have Masta pop in here but dont hold your breath as its not often anymore which is a shame cause he's a wealth of info.


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, wade, I was just wondering how much puree he added. My wife loves fruited wheat beers. Anything to help the misses you know?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 12, 2010)

I've made several fruit beers and the Oregon Fruit Products 49oz puree gives a nice flavor (if added to the secondary fermentation - I've never added it at the beginning so I can't speak to a flavor change). My understanding as well is that if fruit/puree/juice is added in the secondary it retains more of the nose and flavor (in both wine and beer).


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh - as a P.S. I'm referring to 49oz of pureeper 5 gallon batch of beer.


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Brewgrrrl, that's what I was looking for. And you're right about putting the fruit in the secondary, my first batch I put the fruit in the primary, there was a very noticable difference. I always put it in the secondary now. Thanks again.


----------



## paubin (Aug 20, 2010)

Cherrys are best in the secondary. Especially the pie (sour) cherrys. They will impart more cherry flavor than the sweeter eating types.


Pete


----------

